# Naka-



## Inglip

Can someone explain Naka- prefix to me?

I just can't get my head round it. Every place seems to say something different. One place says it means something you can observe, where as another says to express a condition and mentions nothing about observing.

One book offers this sample sentence: Nakatayo sa tabi ng pinto ang ina ko - My mother is standing by the door.
I don't understand the difference between that, and "Tumatayo ang ina ko sa tabi ng pinto" I just don't really get what 'naka' means

Thanks.


----------



## DotterKat

Naka- as you have used it in your sentence is a modifier describing the current _state_ or _condition_ of the subject. So, _Nakatayo sa tabi ng pinto ang ina ko _translates to My mother is standing next to the door (that is her current state or condition, as related in the sentence, is that of her being upright on her own two feet next to the door).

_Tumatayo ang ina ko sa tabi ng pinto _translates more as the the present progressive tense of tayo ---- My mother is getting up next to the door (let's say she was seated on a chair next to the door and is now in the process of getting up). Think of it this way: My mother is getting up next to the door and now she is standing up next to the door ---- Tumatayo ang ina ko sa tabi ng pinto at ngayon ay nakatayo na siya sa tabi ng pinto. ----- The present progressive tense describes the process of her getting up and the naka- prefix then describes her current state after she has stood up. Of course that particular construction is awkward and would not really be used, except perhaps by reporters doing a running commentary on an _ongoing _activity and then a current _state _or _condition._

You can apply naka- in your text in other ways too: Siya ay nakangiti at nakasuot ng pulang damit. _She is smiling and wearing a red dress. _Again, the naka- modifier describes her state or condition, that of smiling (and presumably happy) and that of wearing a red dress.

Don't confuse this naka- prefix with nakaka-.


----------



## Equinozio

I agree with DotterKat.

The *naka-* you're referring to, really means in a certain position, state or condition.
Nakatayo siya. = He/she's standing (in a standing position).

Here are other examples of the naka- adjective affix used to express a position, state or condition

As for *tumatayo*, you can also use it in the following cases:

- Action has been started but not completed (when something happened, for example)
Nauntog siya habang tumatayo. = He/she bumped his/her head while standing up.

- Action is habitual or is a general fact
Tumatayo ang mga bata pag pumapasok ang teacher. = The children stand up when the teacher enters.


----------



## Inglip

Thanks for helping. I'm confused by this though:

I was chatting with a friend, and I said she is very lazy as she only has 8 patients, then I said that I had 90, and she wrote this:

'90 nga eh bibig lng ginagamit m!!! D ka naman tumatayo!!! Nakaupo ka lng kaya nga ang taba2 m ngyon!!! Lol 

Where she says ' D ka naman tumatayo!!! Nakaupo ka lng' Why is standing as 'tumatayo' and sitting as 'nakaupo?' Souldnt it be, 'umuupo' since we are discussing a routine? Routinly I am not standing, I am sitting?


----------



## Equinozio

Inglip said:


> Thanks for helping. I'm confused by this though:
> 
> I was chatting with a friend, and I said she is very lazy as she only has 8 patients, then I said that I had 90, and she wrote this:
> 
> '90 nga eh bibig lng ginagamit m!!! D ka naman tumatayo!!! Nakaupo ka lng kaya nga ang taba2 m ngyon!!! Lol
> 
> Where she says ' D ka naman tumatayo!!! Nakaupo ka lng' Why is standing as 'tumatayo' and sitting as 'nakaupo?' Souldnt it be, 'umuupo' since we are discussing a routine? Routinly I am not standing, I am sitting?



Hi Inglip,

It's actually a perfect example. 

- D ka naman tumatayo!!! = You don't stand up (regularly, or a lot; from your sitting or lying position).
- Nakaupo ka lng ... = You're just seated (in a sitting position).

So in those sentences:

tumatayo = standing up (regularly) from a sitting or lying position (= movement, change of state)
nakatayo = in a standing position or state (= no movement)

umuupo = sitting down (regularly) from a standing or lying position (= movement, change of state)
nakaupo = in a seated position or state (= no movement)


----------



## latchiloya

nakatayo vs tumatayo.

nakatayo - perfective
tumatayo - progressive


In your context:

nakatayo - had/have done the act 
tumatayo - doing the act

_1. Di ka naman __nakatayo__ - _you were not standing
_2. Di ka naman __tumatayo__ - _you are not standing 

1. she would intend to tell you that you never tried not until now. at present you do. _congrats_.
2. she would intend to tell you that you never tried not even at present. _you have to.^^

_I would be glad to hear any response on this.


----------

